# Top fin SlientStream filter DIY 3d Print



## Sam Zhang (Jul 25, 2018)

Welp, if you are into overpriced petsmart filters here you go. Instead of paying 2.50 per media pad which is just some filter floss on a frame with some charcoal stuck in between. Now you can make your own! Just 3d print one of these (make sure plastic is nontoxic, pla and petg should be fine) at 100% size and then super glue some filter floss on. 

obj file attached 
If you have no 3d printer, go to TPL branch where there is one and print for like 10cents a gram. Print it on max speed, 100%(50% works too) infill. 

If you print with PLA, it will degrade over time slowly, pla should be non-toxic when it degrades(i can't voucher for off-brand cheap pla). When it degrades just get a new one. 

for charcoal, just make a cloth bag, fill it up and toss it in the filter where there is extra space. 

*Use at your own risk, i am not responsible for any damage. 
* if you are happy, plz donate used 5-gallon tank/ tiny fish/ plants/ trimmings/ unwanted equipment/ i can pick up if in TTC range. 

this is like 2 min CAD, if you have more things you want to 3d print, send me measurements/drawing and i might do it on my free time.


----------

